# Does anyone remember "Red's Tamales?"



## honeyb

Oh, in the late 1960's, through the 70's and maybe part of the 80's there used to be frozen tamales that came in like a 6-pack called "Red's Tamales."  This was also back when there were tamales in a can that you had to boil the can to heat. Red's Tamales were wrapped in a paper "husk" and you would boil them to heat them up (pre-microwave days). Red's didn't really have any chunks of meat, there was this red paste (looked like a dark tomato paste) that was meat flavored as the filling and yellow-colored masa. Does anyone remember them? I assume the company no longer exists? Who manufactured them? 
   Anyone got a similar recipe for "Red's Tamales" -- not just any tamale recipe will do. I can find tamale recipes. It's just gotta taste like Red's.
   Thanks! 
- HoneyB


----------



## Seank

*Red's Tamales*

Hi there....I do remember Red's Tamales...fondly. We used to get them at school for lunch. They originally had a paper wrapper and we poked a hole in them and squeezed out that great masa and paste. They later ended up in stores in a plastic wrapper. I haven't seen them in years. I am now in Southern California and I don't think that they ever made it this far. I have tasted that same flavor in something else, however........try Chili's chile. If you agree let me know. Maybe we can come up with a recipe of our own.


----------



## Seank

I just noticed the title under my user name....nobody in their right mind would allow me to be their assistant!


----------



## BreezyCooking

While they're not "Red's", you can still find canned paper-husk-wrapped tamales in nearly any/every grocery store.  Although of course these days all you have to do is pry them out of the can & nuke them, then remove the mad-hot paper wrappings - lol!!  I still like them tho, once in awhile.  Sort of nostalgic.


----------



## Shunka

Hormel makes tamales (wrapped in paper) in a can like what you are describing.


----------



## bobbyrob70

*tuesday is reds tamales day*

boy howdy, ol Reds tamales was a bay area icon . boiled them then opened em with the built in zipper and wallah, instant heartburn. been a long time, last or similar tamale like that is garabaldis.


----------



## StormyMarina

I remember Red's Tamales! I lived in Sacramento, Calif. then. I sure do miss them, they were my favorites every time I went to Grandma's house. I would love to be in on recreating them for sure.


----------



## Harborwitch

Oh yes!  Red's tamales were great.  We could get them when I lived in Modesto about 20 years ago, but I haven't seen them since.

My grandmother used to make a wonderful "luncheon dish" for her craft circle that was the Hormel canned tamales removed from their paper and cut in thirds, mixed with a can of golden hominy and a can of cream of chicken soup.  She'd put it all in a casserole and top with some grated cheese and bake until bubbly.  Darn that was good.  I'll still make it on one of those nights when we need comfort food.


----------



## Have fork will travel

*Red's Tamales*

I sure do remember these.  In the '50s, we'd get them for a nickel at the school store in Alameda.  They were made by John Redding in Oakland.  I don't know what happened to them, probably sold to a larger company that changed the name.

I'm writing this on Tuesday, which is Red's Tamales Day, of course.

Betcha you can't eat only one.


----------



## honeyb

*Red's Tamales: John Redding?*

This is the first time I have heard of a specific name associated with Red's Tamales. Anyone out there have more info? We still haven't found that magic recipe! and still seeking . . .


----------



## Have fork will travel

*Red's Tamales*

Well, I don't have a recipe, but it was a little beef in a spiced paste surrounded by Masa and wrapped in a paper "husk."  It had to be cheap, they sold for a nickel in the middle '50s when I was in grammar school.  They didn't use pork because beef was cheaper back then.


----------



## anitaob

*Red's Tamales?  Used to have them all the time - I would like to find out if they are still being made somewhere - The Girabaldi frozen tamales sort of taste like them and they are sold at Casper's Hot Dogs in the Bay Area - there is a Caspers in Fremont.  They are good and Casper's used to have a great chili gravy to go on top or is that the chili I am remembering?  They are great with crackers or fritos on top too - mmmmm food of the Gods!*


----------



## Have fork will travel

*Red's Tamales*

OK, thanks.  I'll try the Garabaldi tamales.  There are lots of good eats I had as a kid in the '40s and '50s that you never see any more.  I think Red's were bought out by someone who trashed the brand, like Eagle nuts and Mother's Cookies.  I was in the Safeway the other day and saw a shelf without Mother's Cookies.  How sad!


----------



## Russellkhan

Wow this thread brought in some new people! 

Welcome, anitaob, Have fork will travel, StormyMarina, bobbyrob70, honeyb and Seank!

Back on topic, I never tried Red's Tamales. I guess I moved to the Bay Area too late.


----------



## Arwen

I'd like  to  taste  Red Tamales but I am  quite  sure I  won't  find  them in Italy.. will  you please describe me  their  taste please?


----------



## Oceanwave

I too remember, "If it's Tuesday, It Must Be Red's Tamale Day". In the "East Bay" almost every Tuesday through the late 50's and 60's was Red's Day at our house! We used to get fresh take out (not frozen or canned) I think I remember them being on East 49th St. Also there was, "Don't Cook Tonight - Call Chicken Delight" with their cool VW Bug delivery cars c/w a Big Chicken on top and the "Ye Olde Pizza Parlour" in Hayward. Places like these defined fast food back in the day. I'm sure they were all replaced by Taco Bell, Colonel Sanders and Pizza Hut. I even remember when A&W Root Beer could only be bought in "Draft" containers at the local drive up (Lights on for service). Some of the "Old Days" really were good!


----------



## MexicoKaren

Oh sure, I remember Red's Tamales...they were yummy. Not much like real tamales, of course, but we used to eat them all the time when I was growing up. And my mother-in-law (first practice husband - long, long ago) also used to make a casserole out of the Hormel canned tamales. She'd add corn, sliced olives and grated cheese on top. Pretty darned good.


----------



## Have fork will travel

*Red's Tamales and change of subject*

Didn't taste like real tamales, eh?  Well, wadda expect for a nickel? 

Now, in the previous couple of posts was a mention of the "Ye Olde Pizza Joynt" in San Lorenzo.  They had a fire a couple of years ago - or maybe more.  Now the place is an equipment rental business and the YOPJ and it's organ are gone.  My wife and I were talking about it last night.  Next to Camilos in Irvington (long gone), it was the best pizza I've ever had.

Anyone know if they re-opened somewhere else, or did they just fold shop.  Google doesn't appear to provide any clues.

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## Reynard

*Follow the red bouncing ball.......*

I remember getting Red's Tamales at the Island or Alameda Drive-Ins back in the early 60's. They had meat in them then...not just some red paste. (You poor souls missed the good ones.) They were quite good. The last time I ate them was at Garfield (Martin L King) Jr High School in Berkeley in 1968. They disappeared. Sir Sedley (Bruce Sedley) came up with their catchy slogan.


----------



## msmofet

i've had Tamales at South Of The Border hotter than hades!


----------



## Have fork will travel

And a great slogan it was.  Every so often, I'll mention "Red's Tamales Day" to somebody (on a Tuesday of course) and enjoy watching the blank stares.


----------



## msmofet

i take it you 2 are in cali? i am on the other coast. what was the slogan?


----------



## Have fork will travel

"Tuesday is Red's Tamales Day."

I think this must have been a local Oakland product.

Another great slogan is  for Blue Diamond Almonds (Central California Almond Growers Coop) 

"A can a week, that's all we ask."


----------



## msmofet

Have fork will travel said:


> "Tuesday is Red's Tamales Day."
> 
> I think this must have been a local Oakland product.
> 
> Another great slogan is for Blue Diamond Almonds (Central California Almond Growers Coop)
> 
> "A can a week, that's all we ask."


 i like blue diamond products. and i vaguely remember that slogan.

this reminds me of the movie demolition man, they sing all the jingles 

i miss the old jingles "i'm a pepper shes a pepper wouldn't you like to be a pepper too ........."


----------



## olddj1

*Red's Tamales were great*

Hey all,
I know a few things about Red's Tamales. My father worked for a time around 1955 for Ingram's Food Products and was successful in getting some school systems in the San Francisco Bay Area to take Red's for lunches.
The company was owned by John Reading. He was mayor of Oakland from 1966-1977 and sold the company in the 70's. The Oakland Coliseum was built on his watch. My family had dinner at the Reading's house when I was a young kid and my lasting impression is of a man with a strong personality who cooked corn-on-the-cob on his barbecue. It tasted burned. 
The tamales were made in a pretty traditional manner, so I suspect the dough was made with real lard. The filling tasted great but not very spicy. It had meat and sauce. I wish I had the exact recipe for it.
You can't find really good, ready-made tamales on the East Coast. I make decent tamale pie for my family, but not as good as the lunch ladies made in the San Lorenzo school district in the 1960s.
I remember A&W Root Beer, Casper's Hot Dogs in Oakland and the Doggie Diner downtown. Doggie Diner put a sauce and stuff on their hamburgers that was terriffic, too. 
Happy cooking!
olddj1


----------



## Have fork will travel

*Good eats long gone.*

Casper's Hot Dogs are still around, mostly in strip centers and are pretty good.  Doggie Diner is long gone, but there are a few Doggie Heads in various locations around the bay.  Mostly in private collections.  There was a flap a couple of years ago in the City when someone wanted to put a doggie head out for display and the locals out in the avenues didn't want it.

A&W is still around, part of Yum! Brands.  They opened a new store up on Fremont Blvd. (the old Oakland Road) a couple of weeks ago with the glass mugs and A&W on tap.  Yummmmmmm.  A couple of years ago, I ate at an A&W in Watkins Lake, Yukon.

But now that you brought it up, remember Foster's Freeze?

Now back to Red's.  Did it turn into another brand, or did it just fade out?  It was the best 5 cent lunch in the bay area.

cheers!

Paul


----------



## msmofet

olddj1 said:


> Hey all,
> I know a few things about Red's Tamales. My father worked for a time around 1955 for Ingram's Food Products and was successful in getting some school systems in the San Francisco Bay Area to take Red's for lunches.
> The company was owned by John Reading. He was mayor of Oakland from 1966-1977 and sold the company in the 70's. The Oakland Coliseum was built on his watch. My family had dinner at the Reading's house when I was a young kid and my lasting impression is of a man with a strong personality who cooked corn-on-the-cob on his barbecue. It tasted burned.
> The tamales were made in a pretty traditional manner, so I suspect the dough was made with real lard. The filling tasted great but not very spicy. It had meat and sauce. I wish I had the exact recipe for it.
> You can't find really good, ready-made tamales on the East Coast. I make decent tamale pie for my family, but not as good as the lunch ladies made in the San Lorenzo school district in the 1960s.
> I remember A&W Root Beer, Casper's Hot Dogs in Oakland and the Doggie Diner downtown. Doggie Diner put a sauce and stuff on their hamburgers that was terriffic, too.
> Happy cooking!
> olddj1


 you sure are right on the money about no good tamales on the east coast!! when i was a kid in the 60's my mom took us to flemington junction in NJ. back when it was just little buildings scatered around railroad tracks. there was a tiny restaraunt, more like a shack from the outside called Tico Taco. but when you went inside they hard hardwood tables and benches with backs suspended on chains from the ceiling. it was exciting for a kid to eat a meal on a swinging table and chair!  anyway they had THE BEST tacos and tamales. they are gone now and i miss them so much. there are still A&W all american restaraunts in the PA area and they still serve rootbeer and rootbeer floats in frosted mugs. just my two cents


----------



## olddj1

I don't know who bought the food company, but I'm not aware of it or the tamales and other products continuing. I remember the Foster's Freeze name but I don't have memories of flavors associated with them. I do remember eating multiple times in a Casper's that was possibly on Broadway in Oakland. It had a nickel jukebox, too. That would have been around 1962. I wasn't aware at that time of any other locations, although there might have been. I've always been sorry that small chains like Doggie Diner with really great-tasting products have been driven out of business by the onslaught of mega-chains. In a cross-country trip in 1959 from New Jersey to Northern Calif., I ate hamburgers at small Mom n' Pop restaurants at nearly every stop. They were all different, and they were mostly delicious. Those days are over. On an 1,100-mile trip to Minnesota last June, everywhere we got off the highway looked a lot like San Jose with all the same restaurants. We did find a great one, though, Paul. If you're ever in the middle of the country, go out of your way to eat at the Beef House Restaurant, off I-74 at Covington, Indiana, near the Illinois border. Not fast food, one of the best meals I've ever eaten, and not expensive. Mmmmmmm.  mmm. Let's see. If I leave now and drive fast, what time would it be....
-Mark, aka olddj1


----------



## msmofet

olddj1 said:


> I don't know who bought the food company, but I'm not aware of it or the tamales and other products continuing. I remember the Foster's Freeze name but I don't have memories of flavors associated with them. I do remember eating multiple times in a Casper's that was possibly on Broadway in Oakland. It had a nickel jukebox, too. That would have been around 1962. I wasn't aware at that time of any other locations, although there might have been. I've always been sorry that small chains like Doggie Diner with really great-tasting products have been driven out of business by the onslaught of mega-chains. In a cross-country trip in 1959 from New Jersey to Northern Calif., I ate hamburgers at small Mom n' Pop restaurants at nearly every stop. They were all different, and they were mostly delicious. Those days are over. On an 1,100-mile trip to Minnesota last June, everywhere we got off the highway looked a lot like San Jose with all the same restaurants. We did find a great one, though, Paul. If you're ever in the middle of the country, go out of your way to eat at the Beef House Restaurant, off I-74 at Covington, Indiana, near the Illinois border. Not fast food, one of the best meals I've ever eaten, and not expensive. Mmmmmmm. mmm. Let's see. If I leave now and drive fast, what time would it be....
> -Mark, aka olddj1


can i come with you? LOL are you from NJ? i know what you mean about every rest area having the same lousy chain food places. we drive when we go on vacation and it is hard to find any good mom and pop's any more.


----------



## Have fork will travel

Well, in 2006, us empty nesters took a 9000 mile road trip back east to New England on US 2.  It was a blue highway trip all the way until Salt Lake City on the way home and we were tired, so we took I-80 the rest of the way.  We ate great food all the way, from little cafes in Bonners Ferry ID to Malta MT to Bemiji MN to Bea's cafe and the Scarecrow in Conway NH.  There was a great place in Saratoga NY.  I wish I could remember the names of all of them. All little "mom and pop" places.  All great food and friendly people.  Just reminds me that the rest of the US isn't like California.

So I developed my first law of good eats:  "There is an inverse relationship between the fanciness of  the restaurant and the quality of the food."

My second law:  "If it has red velvet wallpaper, run for your life."

I will always be a fan of "Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives."

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## msmofet

Have fork will travel said:


> Well, in 2006, us empty nesters took a 9000 mile road trip back east to New England on US 2. It was a blue highway trip all the way until Salt Lake City on the way home and we were tired, so we took I-80 the rest of the way. We ate great food all the way, from little cafes in Bonners Ferry ID to Malta MT to Bemiji MN to Bea's cafe and the Scarecrow in Conway NH. There was a great place in Saratoga NY. I wish I could remember the names of all of them. All little "mom and pop" places. All great food and friendly people. Just reminds me that the rest of the US isn't like California.
> 
> So I developed my first law of good eats: "There is an inverse relationship between the fanciness of the restaurant and the quality of the food."
> 
> *My second law: "If it has red velvet wallpaper, run for your life."*
> 
> I will always be a fan of "Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives."
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Paul


  i understand completely. *I *have driven to canada to florida to arizona. i have run across THOSE kinda places.


----------



## GB

Have fork will travel said:


> So I developed my first law of good eats:  "There is an inverse relationship between the fanciness of  the restaurant and the quality of the food."


I would not agree with this as a broad statement, but I have frequently said the same thing for lobster places in New England. The dumpier the place looks the better the food will be. We look for the most run down shack possible and are never disappointed 

I had never even heard of Red's Tamales until I read about it on this site. Now I am sorry I have missed out on something that sounds so great.


----------



## Oceanwave

*Memories*



> If it has red velvet wallpaper, Run for your life!


 I have found that some of the best "Ice Creme Parlours" have "Red Velvet wallpaper". So I'll still seek them out.
I do remember Fosters Freeze. Soft Serve Cones and Sundae's I think. I loved the cones dipped in chocolate coating with crushed peanuts. My folks used to stop by every weekend after shopping at the GEM Store in San Leandro. Hey, olddj1 ever eat at Mr. B's? I believe it was at Hacienda and Hesperian. I used to do prep & cleanup there in the early 70's. Before and after school. I also painted every Winchell's Donut House in California one summer to pay for college. Great travel experience but could never eat donuts again. Both my parents worked for "The SLZUSD" at one time so I know all about the lunches and the "Ladies" in their white uniforms. Pizza Day, Fish Sticks, Hot Dogs and the best Sticky Buns on Earth. We used to get little tickets to pay for the food instead of cash so that we wouldn't skip lunch and walk to the "Candy Shack".


----------



## Have fork will travel

OK, a couple of comments here.  We don't have any "Ice Cream Parlors" here in town, so I can't really address that.  Some of the fancier restaurants with the red velvet wall paper and the snooty wait staff and the recommendations of the so-called "travel writers" don't live up to the expectations and price.  We had a lunch one day in a well regarded place up the Napa Valley.  It was garnish on a plate and the bill was North of $100.  I sure won't eat there again.  It wasn't the price, just the lousy food, what there was of it.

Compared that with a place called the Scarecrow in Conway, NH.  Not fancy,  but some of the best food I have ever had and a wait staff that treats you like family, even though we'll probably never be back that way again.  

Cheers!

Paul

"Eat to live, live to eat."


----------



## Oceanwave

*Absolutely Correct!*



> Run For Your Life!


Most of the "Hoitey Toitey" Restaurants around here don't live up to their billing either. Spa sized portions of fusion fare. 
Sorry for the "cryptic" comment about Ice Creme Parlours. It was meant for forum members with old ties to the Bay Area. There were a few "Farrel's Old Tyme Ice Creme Parlours" around in the 70's. A family style sit down affair with waiters dressed in 1890's costumes complete with straw hats and arm garters, red & white striped vests and white pants and shoes. The decor was "Gay 90's" hence the red velvet wallpaper. They made a big show over Birthday's and other special days. Fire Bells, Drums, Singing, Sirens and Whistles. Kind of Disneyish but great Ice Cream Features.


----------



## Have fork will travel

I remember Farrel's, but I don't remember going there.  In the '70s, the kids were babies and my career was taking off, so we didn't go out much.  There was another Ice Cream Parlour in the Fremont Hub, but it closed years ago.  Meanwhile, we're stuck with Baskin-Robbins.  But their sundae's are OK.

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## SF BOOMER

This is such a walk down memory lane!  I have always said oh, it's Tuesday, must be Red's Tomales Day, on my Tuesday emails sent to my 87-year-old aunt (another native San Franciscan) and cousin misplaced in South Carolina the subject line is Tuesday, Must Be Red's Tomales Day.  I was born and raised in San Francisco and come from a long line of natives.  I can remember as a kid getting ready for school and hearing the Red's Tomales commercials on the Doug Phletcher (sp?) show on the radio.  One of those childhood memories kids today hear about and look at you like you've lost your marbles!! Thanks for the memories!


----------



## SF BOOMER

As long as we're walking down memory lane...don't ever forget the Doggie Diner...oooohh, the best dogs in town, do I dare say better than the ones at the ball park? (Candlestick)...I remember going to breakfast at Doggie Diner down on the corner Guerrero (or was it Valencia) and Army Street (I think--It was a long time ago!)--mustard, relish, and don't hold the onions! To die for!


----------



## linicx

The only thing I found in a Google search was Red's Tamales were sold by Inland Food which was in probably in Oakland, California. From the description it soundslike a tradiontal tamale made with shredded pork and a mole sause.


----------



## linicx

Have fork will travel said:


> I remember Farrel's, but I don't remember going there.  In the '70s, the kids were babies and my career was taking off, so we didn't go out much.  There was another Ice Cream Parlour in the Fremont Hub, but it closed years ago.  Meanwhile, we're stuck with Baskin-Robbins.  But their sundae's are OK.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Paul



I remember when Raskin-Robbins had the best ice cream. I coulldn't wait for summer and peach ice cream. I haven't found anything like that in 40 years.


----------



## msmofet

linicx said:


> I remember when Raskin-Robbins had the best ice cream. I coulldn't wait for summer and peach ice cream. I haven't found anything like that in 40 years.


 remember when the ice cream shoppes opened on memorial day and closed on labor day? i love that they are open year round now.

i used to love carvel's pumpkin and egg nog ice cream's in the fall/winter.

my fav is coffee ice cream w/chocolate sprinkles (jimmies) in a sugar cone


----------



## Clarence

Harborwitch said:


> Oh yes! Red's tamales were great. We could get them when I lived in Modesto about 20 years ago, but I haven't seen them since.
> 
> My grandmother used to make a wonderful "luncheon dish" for her craft circle that was the Hormel canned tamales removed from their paper and cut in thirds, mixed with a can of golden hominy and a can of cream of chicken soup. She'd put it all in a casserole and top with some grated cheese and bake until bubbly. Darn that was good. I'll still make it on one of those nights when we need comfort food.


 
I'm coming in to this discussion late, but I'd sure like to know if anyone  has come up with a recipe for Red's Tamales!  And as far as Casper's Hot Dogs go - they are the best!  A really good Casper's is on Contra Costa Blvd. in Pleasant Hill.  One lady there has been pumping out Casper dogs for over 50 years.  As a kid in Richmond - when it was Richmond, before redevelopment - the Doggie Diner stand-up counter on 23rd and Macdonald served the BEST Pastrami sandwiches in the world.  All gone now along with Gordon's drive in.  Life wasn't quite as "tricky" then plus it was considerably less hectic and violent in our area ... I mean, I'm just saying.


----------



## sacramento

*"Tangy ...but never incendiary!"*

OH how fun!   I am always coming out with Red's Tamales radio commercial.   The add would start with "Tuesday is Red's Tamale Day"    Then at the end a Mexican accented voice would say:  "Tangy but never incendiary!" This comes out whenever we are cooking mexican food!
I grew up in Sacramento until about the 70's.   It was a great trip down memory lane.  I found this place by Googling Red's Tamales.
Hope you can come up with a recipe!


----------



## BreezyCooking

msmofet said:


> remember when the ice cream shoppes opened on memorial day and closed on labor day? i love that they are open year round now.
> 
> i used to love carvel's pumpkin and egg nog ice cream's in the fall/winter.
> 
> my fav is coffee ice cream w/chocolate sprinkles (jimmies) in a sugar cone


 
Apologies for continuing this off-topic conversation, but many years ago when I still lived in LI, NY, hubby & I were making one of our many pilgrimages out to the east end of LI to hit all the farm stands with their fabulous fresh produce.  We stopped by a Carvel store for some ice cream, & were puzzled by numerous large blobs of orange "something" strewed all over the parking lot.  Needless to say, without realizing, I ordered a "pumpkin" ice cream cone, & after one taste realized what all those orange-colored blobs in the parking lot were .

No offense to those who like it, but apparently it's a very acquired taste - lol!!


----------



## Warren G Wonka

Reds, and the similar XLNT tamales were my ultimate comfort food growing up near Bakersfield in the 50's.  XLNT are still available in Southern California and parts of Northern and Nevada, and I always bring some back to Minnesota when I am in California.  When I checked at their web site, they will be shipping to the rest of the country before Christmas 2010.

Probably like my other favorite from home, linguica, it will be available for a price that makes it for special occasions only.


----------



## pconn

I grew up on Red's Hot Tamales in the Bay Area in California. I've been trying to find out about them for years. I would also like a recipe for them. They might have been practically meatless, but they were the best tasting Tamales. No other Tamales have ever come close. I've looked for recipes, I remember the taste, but I have never been able to duplicate it.


----------



## Back Rhodes

*Tuesday is Red's Tamale day...*



sacramento said:


> OH how fun! I am always coming out with Red's Tamales radio commercial. The add would start with "Tuesday is Red's Tamale Day" Then at the end a Mexican accented voice would say: "Tangy but never incendiary!" This comes out whenever we are cooking mexican food!
> I grew up in Sacramento until about the 70's. It was a great trip down memory lane. I found this place by Googling Red's Tamales.
> Hope you can come up with a recipe!


 
That voice was none other than the late *Mel Blanc*...


----------



## Back Rhodes




----------



## Back Rhodes

There is a "tribute" webby site for DD   (google it)

I can't count how many DD hot dogs I ate during my youth (so long ago)...

*San Lorenzo* at Hesperian & Llewelling...mostly middle class suburbanites

*Hayweird* on Mission & B...cowboys and hell's angels

*Oakland* at Latham Sq (Broadway & Telegiraffe) office workers and bus riders (it was a major AC Transit transfer point)

Would I like them *now*...???

Maybe...

Maybe not...

Yet it was such a recognisable icon (the dog head) ... and I can't help but wonder IF the artist that created the heads was infulenced by famous cartoonist *Ub Iwerks*...it's almost a direct copy of Ub's signature eyes, nose, mouth, and general style...

There are 3 of the dog heads mounted on a trailer...as I understand it they live either in Emeryville or over on Treasure Island....and they're sometimes taken out on road trips...They's shown up in Noo Yawk Citee, Washington DC, and Burning Man...


----------



## Claire

My husband grew up buying his tamales from an old African-American man who sold them from a wagon in some park  in Chicago.  He was in his teens before he realized that tamales were not "soul" food, but actually Mexican!


----------



## Back Rhodes

Somebody mentioned *Caspers*...I don't remember one on Broadway (Oakland) but DO remember one on Telegraph near Adeline...

*Fosters Freeze*...I just had a large vanilla shake last night at Fosters in *Lucerne* (norther Clearlake, Lake County)...there's also one in *Lower Lake*. *Santa Rosa* has 3: outer 4th St, Santa Rosa Ave (near Target) and Sebastopol Ave east of Stony Point...

We used to go to the in one in *Hayward* (north of downtown on Mission Blvd, and get 2 quarts of soft serve to go...after picking up 2 quats of ravioloi from Banchero's 2 blocks away...a great combination dinner / dessert when we had company over, or just wanted to satisfy our tastebuds...

Huell Howser featured Fosters Freeze on his TV show "California's Gold" (PBS)...the HQ is in southern Cal...

Has anybody hear eaten at *TOP DOG* (Berkeley)...???  They're still in business...


----------



## Back Rhodes

Claire said:


> My husband grew up buying his tamales from an old African-American man who sold them from a wagon in some park in Chicago. He was in his teens before he realized that tamales were not "soul" food, but actually Mexican!


 
Really...!!!

Heh heh

I'm spoiled in that I'm a native and consider Reno, NV to be "back east"...And it was a coplete shock for me to discover that other parts of the country don't have the foods I was raised on here...

Mexican, Italian, Crab, and Tri-Tip are king out here...

But there's food y'all have back east that are still a mystery to me...

Back to my thoughts: I remember the ads for Red's more than I do for the tamales themselves. We ate them, and didn't get sick (!!!), which is not very much criteria but that's the way it goes...

Another radio ad we heard a lot on the SF Bay Area radio stations (KNBR & KCBS) "way back when" (1970) was *Yammy Yogurt*...and even though I was in college at the time, I had no idea what the hell this yogurt stuff was...

I agree the Garibaldi (sp?) tamales are the closest you'll get to a Red's...Red's were smaller and we got them in 6-packs...Garibaldi's tamales are larger...

I once worked at a place where a guys wife wouild make and sell REAL tamales...he'd take your lunch order the day before, and the next day you'd be eating the wonderful tamales muy authentico...his wife was Mexican, and was an expert that turned it into a quasi sideline. Genuine corn husk, about 1" in diameter, con salsa rojas...at $2 each, they sold over 2 dozen each day. The meat in the filler was typically pork...


----------



## Back Rhodes

Seeing how this thread is so SF Bay Area oriented, and somebody mentioned Ferrels Ice Cream...has anybody here eaten at *Fenten's* (sp?) Ice Cream...???

Northern Oakland, half way between CCAC & UCB...I think it's on Clairmont, a few block south of the Elmwood Theater...

Yummy...still in business...hand made Ice Cream...


----------



## C. Stanton

*How to Duplicate a Red's Tamale*

I, too, remember Red's Tamales and have been experiencing unnatural cravings for them these past few weeks.

Some guidelines to recreate their flavor:

The filling must contain more beans than meat.

_(Let's face it, these were not a premium product and, therefore, beans were a more likely ingredient than something so prohibitively expensive as 50% fat ground "beef".)_

To get the original flavor, whatever filling you use must have a good dose of yellow corn flour (_masa_) incorporated into it.

It will probably help to use a very ordinary grade of chili powder. No high falutin' spices, eh?

_(Remember, Alice Waters was still wearing short pants back then.)_

Starting with a twice-ground batch of hamburger will probably help.

_(Use the finest plate on your Kitchen-Aid meat grinding attachment and, if anything, run some raw onion through it mashed into the ground beef.)_

Cook up some pintos or use Ranch Style (in the black can) beans. If you use the Ranch Style beans, make sure to cut back on the chili powder.

_(The secret to Ranch Style beans is a boat load of paprika, some sugar and a skosh of vinegar along with ordinary chili powder plus extra garlic and onion powder.)_

Once you have the bean and meat mixture thickened with the yellow corn _masa_, use a stick (immersion) blender to whale the daylights out of it.

_(Remember, Red's Tamales were most likely manufactured using an old, re-purposed retread tire extrusion molding press.)_

Buy some _hoyas_ (corn husks) and a pound of pre-mixed tamale _masa_ at your local _mercado_.

_(Now is definitely NOT the time to get all fancy pants and original with this recipe.)_

Pre-soak the _hoyas_ and let the filling assume room temperature.

_(For the most authentic flavor, overload the filling with salt until your pacemaker starts doing backflips.)_

If you aren't quite able to get the flavor just right, go ahead and make some lunch with a can of those gawd-awful Hormel™ canned tamales. Then use the leftover liquid to season your weak-in-the-knees tamale filling. Hell, go ahead and just blend up the entire can and you'll prolly get a lot closer to the original flavor than this train wreck of a recipe!

_(If anything, let the filling marry up overnight in your refrigerator. However, just make sure to clear out anything you value, like outdated Mayo or wilted lettuce before parking this glow-in-the-dark mystery muck in there.)_

To assemble, overlap two or three pre-soaked _hoyas_ and, using your fingers, gently spread a few tablespoons of _masa_ out to about a 6" x 8" rectangle (or slightly larger).

_(If you really want to go for the full monty, use a tortilla press to smash flat the masa so your dough will get that nostalgic shoe-leather consistency.)_

Now, roll up the sucker like a Jamaican spliff and try to make sure nothing leaks out around the edges. This stuff'll take the finish off of your Corian[FONT=&quot]™ counter top, ya hear?

_(Anyone who gets all frou frou and ties up their tamales with a strand of corn husk gets to stand in the corner. Capisce?)
_
Place a vegetable steamer in the bottom of a large kettle and layer in the wrapped "tamales". Add some cold water and begin the steaming process.

_(When cockroaches scatter and the neighborhood alley cats gather under your kitchen window and begin yowling like it's the end of the world as we know it, your batch of "tamales" is about ready.)_

For the best flavor, serve on a laminated three pocket cafeteria tray with plastic utensils and have someone steal a couple of quarters from you before sitting down.

(No applause, just throw money.)

Disclaimer: The previous document contains forward looking statements that in no way should be confused with an actual recipe or construed as describing anything that is remotely edible, much less incapable of causing debilitating food poisoning. Any attempts to recover damages (physical or mental), hospitalization costs or medical fees will be met with derisive, hysterical laughter and result in you being taunted _a second time._

[/FONT]


----------



## violetmoon

*Reds Tamales*

Went to a drive in last night at the second oldest one in the US, Strausburg, Oh.  Really miss the Reds when I do.  Loved them at the drive in in Calif along with the large dill pickles. (none here at drive ins)  When I went back to Sacramento (for high school reunions) looked for both Reds Tamales and Safeway fruited cottage cheese.  Neither one is being made any longer.  The cottage cheese is a new subtraction from the food being made.  I did buy it for many years when I went back.  Farrels sort of died out after the one in Sacramento was hit by the Holiday Magic airplane on a Sat morning after the place was full of little leagers.  Many died and sent the chain into a downward spiral with a bad end.  We had a Fosters Freeze in Carmichael but the last time I was there it was gone. Before moving from Sacramento in the 80's, Reds were in grocery stores in the frozen food section.  Sorry to see they are no longer being made.  And, whenever we go to Sacramento, try to bring a suitcase full of Columbo's extra sour bread home with us for the freezer.  I know Hostess is out of business, but I hope Columbo's is still being baked. Don't know when I can pick up another load of it for my freezer.


----------



## chiklitmanfan

As a kid growing up right in San Francisco "Tuesday" was truly Red's Tamale day.  Our whole family loved them and although they weren't anything like good Mexican restaurant quality, I never got tired of them.  https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=red's+tamales


----------



## carrotsmom2

*Red's Tamales/Fenton's*

I found a list of ingredients used in the making of Red's Tamales, so if any of you are industrious to try recreating it, go for it.


Corn
Trace of Lime
Black Beans
Monterey Jack Cheese
Milk
Olives
Tomato Puree
Onions
Safflower and/or Sunflower Oil
Sea Salt
Garlic
Cilantro
Spices (probably pepper, cumin, chile powder and any other Mexican type spice)


Fenton's Creamery just celebrated its 120th Anniversary on July 20,  2014.  The address is on Piedmont Avenue.  I highly recommend the Black and Tan Sundae.  

Fentons Creamery celebrating 120th year with party - ContraCostaTimes.com


----------



## Addie

Welcome to DC Carrot. You are going to like it here. This is a friendly place where we welcome all newcomers with a great deal of excitement. Go take a look at Today's Funny and it will give you an idea of our sense of humor. We love laughter along with food and cooking. As you can see, I have already shortened your name. A habit we all seem to practice. 

Another fun thread is The Chicken Chronicles. Poor CWS has a condition called OCD. Obsessive Chicken Disorder. And we do try to encourage her to delve into it as deeply as she can. We find the tales and adventures of her "girls" quite exciting. I hope you will also.


----------



## carrotsmom2

Addie said:


> Welcome to DC Carrot. You are going to like it here. This is a friendly place where we welcome all newcomers with a great deal of excitement. Go take a look at Today's Funny and it will give you an idea of our sense of humor. We love laughter along with food and cooking. As you can see, I have already shortened your name. A habit we all seem to practice.
> 
> Another fun thread is The Chicken Chronicles. Poor CWS has a condition called OCD. Obsessive Chicken Disorder. And we do try to encourage her to delve into it as deeply as she can. We find the tales and adventures of her "girls" quite exciting. I hope you will also.



Thank you for the welcome.  You can call me cm.


----------



## mariand

*Red's Tamales*

Remember Red's Tamales and Tuesday being Red's Tamales Day.  We looked forward to Tuesdays.  I also remember little cans the size of tomato sauce that had a tamale in them.  You heated them in water on the stoves, opened them with a can opener and ate them.  My fav was the olive tamale.  I hunger for them and that's when I found this forum.  Hope to get some answers to my questions.


----------



## zasha

I just logged on to my computer to look up Red's tamales. I remember them. My family used to go to the drive-in movie in the SF bay area. They always had ads for them during intermission. They sold them at the snack bar. I have found the canned ones a lot more recently. I was hoping that someone knew of another brand that was close. I love tamales!


----------



## rbmain

*Reds Tamales Made at home*

I grew up in Oakland and my Mom fixed these every Tuesday from frozen six-packs. You can closely approximate them today pretty easy. Buy ready to go masa at a Mexican grocery. Mix with tamale spices and beef broth to get a toothpaste consistency, spread inside wet soaked corn husks. Spread 2-3 tablespoons of Hormel Chili con carne with no beans on top of masa. Roll up and steam for 1-2 hours. That'll bring back memories, and explains why Red's were unique.﻿


----------



## roadfix

Hi !!


----------



## Just Cooking

Grew up having Red's on a weekly basis in Monterey, Ca...  

A local old timer writes an occasional column in the local paper and he mentioned Red's in this column..

Phil Bowhay, Flashback: Touting tasty tamales

My family was friends with his family.. He is a few years older than me.. I'm 78...  



Ross


----------



## caseydog

Wow, an eleven year old thread. No wonder I didn't recognize the names. LOL

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

caseydog said:


> Wow, an eleven year old thread. No wonder I didn't recognize the names. LOL
> 
> CD


LOL...Uh huh...I got to page 3 before I realized that.. 

Its kinda fun to read some of the old threads tho..  

Ross


----------



## mhiggins

*Found a Tamale similiar to famous retro brand "Red's Tamales"!*

To everyone who has posted their fond memories of "Red's Tamales" (sold in the 1960's and 1970's by Ingram Foods in Oakland, CA....the company was sold in the 1970's) and are trying to find a tamale similar to Red's Tamales, I have found it!! The product is called "XLNT Beef Tamales" produced by XLNT foods company in Long Beach, CA.  You can go to their web-site to see which stores in your area carry this product.  I live in the San Francisco Bay Area and the "Smart & Final" stores in my area carry them.  In my opinion, these tamales are even BETTER than Red's Tamales:  They have the same wonderful flavor, but there is MUCH MORE beef filling in the XLNT Beef Tamales.  I also like the Masa better in these Tamales.  The tamales are packaged in a plain white bag with big black letters that say "XLNT Beef Tamales".  They have limited distribution, so to find them in your area, you can go to the company web-site to find a store in your area that carries them at: xlntfoods.com 
This company has been in business since 1894 and manafactures out of Long Beach, CA.  It's a very authentic Mexican recipe for beef Tamales. DELICIOUS!!


----------



## Kayelle

Hi mhiggins, and welcome.
Actually I don't remember Red's Tamales at all, however, I do remember XLNT. 

I was raised here in SoCal and XLNT is what we saw in stores, although I havn't looked for them in years. In my world I can buy some darn good Tamales at the local Mexican market that has a hot food deli.


----------



## Hidekihara

I just found the XLNT tamales at Smart and Final and they taste nothing like Red's. Red's had a smooth creamy Masa and XLXT was a little dry.  I wish Reds was still around&#55357;&#56873;


----------



## Hidekihara

*Girabaldi's tamales made with Polenta or Masa?*



Hidekihara said:


> I just found the XLNT tamales at Smart and Final and they taste nothing like Red's. Red's had a smooth creamy Masa and XLXT was a little dry.  I wish Reds was still around��



Just searched the internet and found Girabaldi's tamales made by Homestead Foods and they are located in South San Francisco, just a hop, skip and a jump from where I live in San Bruno.  They make tamales with either polenta or masa.  I think that's the difference in the taste that maybe I'm missing.  I'm thinking that maybe Reds used polenta?  I'm going to either the factory store or find them in my local grocery.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Hi mhiggins, and welcome.
> Actually I don't remember Red's Tamales at all, however, I do remember XLNT.
> 
> *I was raised here in SoCal and XLNT is what we saw in stores,* *although I havn't looked for them in years. In my world I can buy some darn good Tamales at the local Mexican market that has a hot food deli.*


 
 Same here.  I still see XLNT tamales in the packaged cheese and cold cuts section of the grocery store, and haven't bought that brand in years. The filling is pasty, kind of like how I remember the meat in a Jack In The Box taco.   There are lots of homemade tamales here in town that I like a lot better - they have distinguishable shredded meat in them.  I've never seen Red's but from the pics I just pulled up they look a lot better than XLNT.


----------



## Cheryl J

Hidekihara said:


> Just searched the internet and found Girabaldi's tamales made by Homestead Foods and they are located in South San Francisco, just a hop, skip and a jump from where I live in San Bruno.  They make tamales with either polenta or masa.  I think that's the difference in the taste that maybe I'm missing.  I'm thinking that maybe Reds used polenta?  I'm going to either the factory store or find them in my local grocery.  Wish me luck!




Hello Hidekihara, and welcome.   Just wondering, have you tried finding locally made tamales in your area by friends recommendations...?  It seems that your area would have lots of Latino ladies making those wonderful tamales as we do here in so cal. We get them here for around  $20/dozen or less from the ladies, or in the butcher section of the grocery store for maybe 2 for $5, when they're on sale.   Good luck!


----------



## Mad Cook

Seank said:


> I just noticed the title under my user name....nobody in their right mind would allow me to be their assistant!


Don't worry, Seank. By the time we've finished with you you'll be a "Master Chef"


----------



## Queequeg21

Since I was raised in San Francisco in the 1950s and 1960s, Red's Tamales remains big with me. What I remember was a single enormous tamale with red chile and chunks of white meat turkey in thick masa de harina. They were GREAT! They were sold frozen and singly. Steamed and enjoyed frequently in our house. I recall they were also a sponsor of the S.F. Giants for the radio broadcasts of the home games.   How I miss them!!!


----------

